# chain saw twist



## Graybeard (May 28, 2012)

Anyone lead me to a good diagram or video about how to untwist a chain saw chain? I had it at one time but can't find it. Seems everytime I take off a chain it ends up with two loops in it.

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2012)

Easy to do hard to explain. Maybe I make a video if no one comes up with one anytime soon.


----------



## Graybeard (May 28, 2012)

:thanx:


----------



## davidgiul (May 29, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> First find a witchdoctor or Madam LeDoux, buy a new corkscrew, buy 12 fighting cocks and turn off the smartphone. Then assume the position and proceed-----:rofl2::fit::lolol:


Now that is some good advice. +1 at least for the entertainment value. Suzy, Tucker(12 year old son) and I were crying with this one.


----------

